# 1995 Audi A6 Quattro 2.8L Crank but WONT kick over! :/



## raguilera510 (May 26, 2011)

Hey i need help im stumped i have a 95 audi a6 2.8L sedan. It ran great but this morning after a short 10 min drive i hopped in it and it will not kick over. 

My Fuel Pump turns on, my batterys good, my starters good.

I read something about the cam position sensor i removed it and cleaned it did nothing. I did notice the plastic black piece looked kind of worn out there were random white patches of dif sizes . this is the black plastic piece that is directly in front of the magnet.

Any ideas what it could be ? what to test? 

Oh and i am not getting a spark to my plugs thats the main thing!


----------



## matt mcgurk (Jun 7, 2011)

*A6 quarto same problem*

I am having the same problem with my AUDI A6 quarto 1999. Banging on the fuel pump helps but does not solve. I am getting a spark though. Did you ever resolve your problem if so I would love to hear about it. Thank you.


----------



## kinderutz (Feb 18, 2011)

*will not kick over = will not crank ?*

i bet your ignition switch is the problem
when it does that do you have turn signals or lights? do the electronics act up?
pull the instrument cluster out, remove and replace the ignition switch...it's like $20
if your car cranks but won't start take a vacuum hose off and spray some carb/brake cleaner (be generous), then see if it starts or coughs like it wants to start....in that case you hav spark but you have no fuel
if nothing changes then there is no spark, check/swap with known good your crank sensor (G28) and your ignition sensor(G4) . Worth a shot your cam sensor but i'm willing to bet it's one of these crank sensors. Also check your timing make sure it's spot on.
If the crank and cam are not in sync the engine will not start....btdt in one of my 100S
good luck!


----------

